# Living the dream while staying put...



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

While, I dream of a carefree life on the road, right now, that's just not possible.

So, I throw myself into my activism here on the home front and sate my wanderlust with day trips, planning and dreaming.

You can live pieces and parts of your dreams until you can make them materialize in full.

Never give up!


----------



## Tude (Jun 27, 2015)

Go for it!!!  I travel vicariously via vaca from floundering job. Tired of the system and being connected to it - blah. However I live for the planning (love the planning) to the next adventure - as I research and plan for it. It is an almost depressing stage to have it end - love having the next plan in place - which I do now - plan a or plan b. So I am good now 

As for activism - I'm heavily involved in my neighborhood activities - I seem to have this darn left arm that pops up when someone mentions volunteer ... dam left arm.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

Tude...a sister planner!

Call it the secretary in me, or maybe just my OCD, but I don't like surprises.

Everything I do, is planned, or in some way, manageable.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 27, 2015)

Doing the same thing as I take a year off the road (9 more months to go!) rolling up a wad of cash and assembling new gear. Then it's on to a 4 month PCT trek and possibly a resettlement in Eugene. For now I do weekend treks into the wild and assist FNB with feedings.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotdarnit, I've been around and have accumulated a lot of experience as far as itinerant wandering...But Mr Murphy can show up at any time: as everyone here knows, a traveler's life is in his pack: I was moving around the world without a hitch for 3 weeks...then an airline lost my pack and someone in one of the airports I was passing through stole my frying pan, instant coffee, canteen cup, swiss army knife. Do I have $$ to replace that stuff? -No. With a pack, I'm cool anywhere and can bed down and survive anywhere. Without it, I ended up having to dump my life savings on a hotel room. All the cheap hostels were full: my laptop was in my bag so I had no way of searching maps; hostel websites, etc. Watch out for Mr Murphy.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

Brother X said:


> Doing the same thing as I take a year off the road (9 more months to go!) rolling up a wad of cash and assembling new gear. Then it's on to a 4 month PCT trek and possibly a resettlement in Eugene. For now I do weekend treks into the wild and assist FNB with feedings.




Awesome!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Hotdarnit, I've been around and have accumulated a lot of experience as far as itinerant wandering...But Mr Murphy can show up at any time: as everyone here knows, a traveler's life is in his pack: I was moving around the world without a hitch for 3 weeks...then an airline lost my pack and someone in one of the airports I was passing through stole my frying pan, instant coffee, canteen cup, swiss army knife. Do I have $$ to replace that stuff? -No. With a pack, I'm cool anywhere and can bed down and survive anywhere. Without it, I ended up having to dump my life savings on a hotel room. All the cheap hostels were full: my laptop was in my bag so I had no way of searching maps; hostel websites, etc. Watch out for Mr Murphy.




Mr. Murphy and I hate each other.

He's the reason I'm such a planner.
::cat::


----------



## Kal (Jun 27, 2015)

Nothing wrong with having a plan @Andrea Van Scoyoc and @Tude. I make plans all the time. There is plan a and plan b. But of course I still get a surprise every now and then that makes a person ask the question, what the fuck? And when this happens it's time for plan c. Plans are awesome and so is activism it's called giving back I like to volunteer or to share with people when I have something to share. Andy and Tude you two are awesome.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

Awww, thanks @Kal 

::joyful::

You're such a great support.


----------



## Tude (Jun 27, 2015)

hehe @Kal yep on the plan c or "abbreviated" plan a so it makes better sense. But to make my plans set is to update some of my gear so I can go with plan a - which is going out the stp jamboree in oct. the want 

And thank you too!  

I have a kid hanging around the city who surfed my place a couple weeks and he met up with one of my street people when we were on the bus. Now I talk and talk closely sometimes with some of the homeless here and hehe - Joe met James on the bus. James was pretty shit faced and it was interesting watching Joe who was watching closely. I keep an eye out for James - who is huge but harmless but if he's hungry I get him something.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 29, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Call it the secretary in me, or maybe just my OCD, but I don't like surprises.
> 
> Everything I do, is planned, or in some way, manageable.


i'm somewhat the same. it's a rare occurrence for me to do much of anything without first considering the pros and cons. think it was easier to drop everything and hit the road in my teens and 20's since i was usually traveling to get away from a conflict rather than pursuing an adventure. once i was on the road though it was an uplifting experience every time.

been a decade since i've bounced around the states. i'm eager to cruise the highway again but i don't have everything i need yet. 2 days left in this apartment and then maybe i can start saving if i can find a cozy spot until i get some wheels.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

@lone wolf 

Best of luck. I hope your next adventures will have been worth the decade wait.


----------



## Durp (Jul 16, 2015)

I always plan, then don't have enough money when my deadline hits so I say fuck it and go. I do my best work by the seat of my pants. Plus I have had better adventures and found people places and thing I never knew to exist when flying the jean seat express.


----------

